# How tight should regulator be?



## madlan (11 May 2011)

I've read conflicting information about how tight the Co2 regulator should be, hand tight or as tight as possible with a spanner?

It's 800psi I guess so needs to be tight but then again the sealing ring could be damaged if too tight.


----------



## CeeJay (11 May 2011)

Hi madlan

It depends which type you have. 
Some have an 'O' ring and some have a flat washer to make the seal.
The 'O' ring type only have to be 'nipped up' because the 'O' ring makes the seal, and regardless of how tight you do it up, you are not tightening up onto the 'O' ring.
The flat washer type need a spanner as it's the flat washer that makes the seal.
I have the JBL 'O' ring type and the 'nut' that holds the reg onto the bottle is not even hexagon (for a spanner to fit), it is round


----------



## madlan (12 May 2011)

Here's mine:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Dua ... 0412057871
I think it's an 'O' ring type. It has a round nut for tightening but also two notches for a spanner.

tightened by hand it's fairly easy to loosen if knocked, I can imagine that wouldn't be a good thing!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (12 May 2011)

Mine's tightened by hand and now I couldn't remove it without a spanner. I must be like super strong to get it on so tight.....yeah, that must be it.


----------



## madlan (13 May 2011)

My tank pressure is 800 psi as expected but the working pressure reads 70 psi, is this too high?
I don't think this UP regulator can be adjusted?


----------



## CeeJay (13 May 2011)

Hi madlan

This sounds a bit on the high side to me. 
70psi = 4.8 Bar. Most are set to run between 1.5 and 2 Bar (22-29psi).

I can't help with the adjustment as I haven't used the UP regulator, but there are plenty on here who have. Maybe they can chip in to advise if it's adjustable.


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2011)

That particular model isn't adjustable with regards to working pressure. I almost purchased that..But changed to the working pressure adjustable.


----------



## madlan (13 May 2011)

Oh dear, is 70psi going to be too much? Broken regulator?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (13 May 2011)

Your reg is rated much higher, I'm not sure why it would damage it.


----------



## CeeJay (13 May 2011)

Hi all


			
				madlan said:
			
		

> Oh dear, is 70psi going to be too much? Broken regulator?


It may be set that high by the manufacturer.
I would try it and restrict the flow with the needle valve and see how it goes. 
I believe the UP atomiser needs a decent bit of pressure to work correctly, maybe they've taken that into consideration.
Just a thought.


----------

